# SHTF vehicle ideas



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Good evening everyone. I was browsing pinterest for some ideas for my 93 2500 burban and I came across this which gave me an idea. What about removable steel plates for the windows. Not really for ballistics but for general protection. Was thinking of a quick install system that would allow me to install quickly and lock into place but also quickly shed them if need be. Any ideas?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't matter if it won't run. Look for an older rig without any computer controlled components.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

I've got too much invested in it already. I am going to go to carbs instead of the crappy fuel injection. I may try to primitize it some more to delete as much technology as possible. I was initially going to throw a duramax in it but decided against it. What are your thoughts on the protection idea?


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

If you drive off a bridge your stuck in your rig, as you are not going to be able to get out until water has filled up in your vehicle, til then too much water pressure to open door, and u cant break your windshield.

I should also point out, most state laws do not allow for it.

I would add a snorkel, non conductive sealant for cap, rotor, and alternator for going through flooded area, Satellite phone, GPS, car seat suspension system, winch.

I even have an inflatable boat.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

I've never heard about the sealant thing. The snorkel is definitely on the list. Also the steel plates are only in case of a SHTF scenario when rule of law is basically non existent. Monster bumpers with a winch are in the plans as well. Also I was thinking about an auxiliary fuel tank that would feed the main.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

careful with the aux fuel tank, get that professionally installed no *KABOOM *. The seal can be purchased at places like autozone it is to prevent electrical shorts. The removal of fuses same reason of non essential electrical systems. Also if you are skilled in welding, an underbelly to your vehicle to add to the snorkel set up. 

Think Mad Max vehicle. I would also install solar panels on your vehicle and get a power inverter 12v to 120 volts. If you are talking about a hypothetical situation, I would install a smoke defense like in that 1983 video game by Midway Spy Hunter. They also sell car heaters and fans that plug into cigarette lighters. I would also put an extra car battery to use with the solar panels to run your electronics. Add in the back of your truck hitch a load carrier for extra storage.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Seriously.... Carb instead of crappy fuel injection, steel plates on the window, adding armor, hehe just one round through the radiator and it's done. IED from a tank mine using a 9V battery and a blasting cap will take it out, wait why are we taking this vehicle out, surely not a high value target to waste resources on, I digress starting to have flashbacks from war...


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

You could always place a spare tire on the front with a extra steel plate behind the tire, run a pusher electric fan in front of the radiator to help cool, add some skid plates on the front and trans and fuel tank.
if you have the 5.7 motor imho it's one of the best...mine is hitting 290 thousand miles and still runs good, only minus is your Suburban should be close to 5200 lbs, is it 4x4 or 2x4 ? if 2 wheel drive add a posi with 3.73 gears.

Push guard/grille guard with winch or if you can weld or a friend can weld you could build one.
or Road Armor Vaquero Front Bumper Full Guard | RealTruck/

This is a older thread that might be of some interest,








Keeping bullets out of your BOV's radiator


So I have inserted some level IIIA armor into the door skins of my BOV. So I am at least semi protected form pistol calibers. Now my next worry is my radiator. One bullet can seriously screw up any plans of getting out of dodge. Now talking fabrication here, what could you fabricate that...




www.survivalistboards.com


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

My Suburban is 4x4 and the weight is around 8400lbs. At least that's what is says on the door panel. My idea was more for getting through areas with riots. I thought about the soft armor on the door panels but I didn't even consider my radiator. Since it is single exhaust all the way back I have a pretty nice area under the right side for a sizeable tank. I want an extra 20gal since the 7.4 sucks so much gas. I get around 410 miles per tank so an extra 20 should get me in the neighborhood of 600 but then again that's only under ideal freeway driving so realistically it would be less. I pondered the idea of putting a duramax in it for the possibility of being able to make some crude bio diesel. I realize thus suburban may not be the best choice but I like the carrying capacity and the fact that pretty much all my gear will fit inside and I big lifted suburban is an imposing sight.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I would just pick an old truck and blend in.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Maserati station wagon.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

How about one of these? Better on fuel and lots of spare parts kicking around.









2013 AM General M1097A2 HMMWV 4 Door Soft Top w/Truck Body


6.5 L Diesel Engine, Automatic Transmission, 37X12.50R16.5




www.govplanet.eu





Godspeed


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Spenser said:


> If you drive off a bridge your stuck in your rig, as you are not going to be able to get out until water has filled up in your vehicle, til then too much water pressure to open door, and u cant break your windshield.
> 
> I should also point out, most state laws do not allow for it.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you could pickup a small scuba tank & regulator install it behind the driver seat as a JIC of a bridge scenario, could also be a safety item while fording a river in case the vehicle falls into a deep hole or a drop off. 
I was at a auction in February and they had a SWAT Armor truck (Ford F700) from one of our local PD, Diesel powered bullet proof glass, gun ports etc; big sign ''Not legal for sale in Calif''  due to smog laws on older diesels and they would only take bids from out of state...several diesel rigs and Box trucks were for sale out of state bids only. The wife said I should go for it until we saw the sign 😕,I heard with only a few out of state bidders that they sold it cheap, would have been a good project like the OP wants to do. I made up for the depression of not being able to bid on it by buying a 50's Dodge at the auction.

Similar to this:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/715861303248733166/


----------



## Prepper4Freedom (2 mo ago)




----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Prepper4Freedom said:


> View attachment 115029


Does it have Cup holders ?


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Prepper4Freedom said:


> View attachment 115029


Is that a gas can he's got in the back?!?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Is that a gas can he's got in the back?!?


That's for the generator to charge the electric car that's sitting up the road on the shoulder.


----------



## Prepper4Freedom (2 mo ago)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Is that a gas can he's got in the back?!?


haha, very sharp


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Talked to a PHD at Los Alamos labs about an EMP event, he said buy a horse, nothing else would be moving. Without electricity how are you going to pump 10 or 20 gallons of gas? YUP, buy a horse or ride a bicycle.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Captjim_NM said:


> Talked to a PHD at Los Alamos labs about an EMP event, he said buy a horse, nothing else would be moving. Without electricity how are you going to pump 10 or 20 gallons of gas? YUP, buy a horse or ride a bicycle.


With all the dead cars on the road a Texas Credit Card would work......better known as a siphon hose.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

One Shot, most new cars or trucks built after 2010 have a siphon blocker in the fuel tank neck. Yes, you can climb under the truck and put a hole in the tank. A post EMP truck would have to have a generator, carburator and points ignition, we are talking a 1950's truck.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Captjim_NM said:


> One Shot, most new cars or trucks built after 2010 have a siphon blocker in the fuel tank neck. Yes, you can climb under the truck and put a hole in the tank. A post EMP truck would have to have a generator, carburator and points ignition, we are talking a 1950's truck.


Newer cars would be more work but beside the hole in the tank some have fuel filters that can be disconnected and drained, I have several vehicles that are still using a carb and I also have point distributors for Ford, Chevy and Dodge and hopefully the spare Alternators will survive on the wood rack....might need to make a faraday cage for them.
If the parts don't survive I'll be driving this vehicle not a truck but has a huge, Flathead 6 and 3 on the tree. Trying to talk the wife into a Model A after I finish her 63 Chevy Pickup.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Early 1998 Dodge Ram 2500 with the 12 valve Cummins...
That was the last commercial diesel model that still used a mechanical fuel pump. It can supposedly run without any computer input.
Any of the previous 12 valves will work, but the first half of '98 gets you the most modern version.
Once they switched to the 24 valve Cummins in the later half of '98, they went with an electric fuel pump.
Finding one isn't the problem. Finding one that still runs that the owner is willing to part with, that's the problem.
Keep dumping oil into them, and they can do 1 million miles before a rebuild. No, that is not an exaggeration.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Maserati station wagon.
> View attachment 114887


That car screams MONEY to me that marks you as a target for looters/thieves.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Mr.penguin said:


> That car screams MONEY to me that marks you as a target for looters/thieves.


Hence the joke.


----------

